# TBT's Dubtrack.fm (Music Channel)



## Jacob (Dec 21, 2015)

From an idea introduced by Javocado a while back.

*What is Dubtrack.fm?*​

Dubtrack.fm is a music sharing website. People come in, request a song, and it gets played. There is also a live chat feature so people can talk during the session. I made a room for the forums so whoever wants to come in and listen to music is welcome.



*Link*​
Here is a link to our room.
https://www.dubtrack.fm/join/tbt

This lobby is continuous, so even if I am not there, the room _should _still be up for anyone to join in.



*Info*​


To queue a song, press the "queue" tab. Find a playlist or song from Youtube or Soundcloud using the search bar on the top, and add it to the queue list. I can edit the list and skip songs, so if you made a mistake or want to skip, just let me know (if I am in the room) and I will do so accordingly. I will not skip or rearrange any songs without you asking for it (unless the song choice is deemed unacceptably spammy, myself or any mod has the right to skip any song).

If you need any help queuing music, feel free to ask me!



*Moderator Status*


Occasionally, I will give a mod status to anyone who meets standard when needed. 
Note: The mods/admins hold every right to skip a song if deemed spammy or inappropriate. However it all depends on the mood of the chat!
I will most likely appoint a mod for help when I am busy.

Please PM me or any mod/temp mod [would be faster] if you have any problems and no mod is in the lobby. To get a hold of me quicker, message me on Discord @ Jacob #4316



Spoiler:  Mod List



*Temp Mods [Have short/daily mod experience]
*
N/a 

*Mods*
javocado

*Admins*

- me hmu





Spoiler: Requirements for mod



*Temp Mod
*- Post actual songs most of the time, not youtube poops.
- I must know who you are _a little_ bit before hand.
- A little active on Dubtrack. No first-timers. 

*Mod*
- Must be temp mod at least once. 
- 5+ likes on songs (To prove activity and song authorization. However not required.)








This Lobby is open to anyone from this site (and friends).

All genre's of music are encouraged!



Come on in if you are interested fam.​


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 21, 2015)

This is a cool idea!


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 22, 2015)

Amazing idea! Just joined, I'm excited.


----------



## Mariah (Dec 22, 2015)

So it's like Plug.dj?


----------



## Javocado (Dec 22, 2015)

RIP plug.dj






But thanks for keeping this alive, my man.
I actually discovered this site by asking some of the Line group if they wanted to hop in plug.dj and linked them, but turns out that plug dj died. :-( So then Nikita linked this one night and we bumped some tunes for hours in there. I've been meaning to get into dubtrack again, but haven't made the time. This thread just gave me the nudge to pop in there on the reg, so thanks again pal.


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 22, 2015)

Javocado said:


> RIP plug.dj
> 
> 
> 
> ...



plug.dj died? Damn, that sucks.


----------



## chronic (Dec 22, 2015)

I added a song but it's wonky on mobile.


----------



## Javocado (Dec 22, 2015)

Come on thru guys and gals.


----------



## demoness (Dec 22, 2015)

sounds super neat, i joined so you might see me if i come up with anything to queue.

edit: i'm lambylamby there btw.


----------



## Saylor (Dec 22, 2015)

Sweet! I joined so I may queue something later once I'm off mobile.


----------



## Jacob (Dec 22, 2015)

Once I get home in like an hour or two, I'll hop on
Thanks Jav for keepin it live for me (=?∀｀)人(?∀｀=)


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 22, 2015)

Yeah I've been in since the past hour and it's been pretty fun. I recall plug.dj was back up on December 9? I checked the Wiki page to confirm and yeah it's still under maintenance.

Thanks for this buddy.


----------



## Gregriii (Dec 22, 2015)

who needs music when u can have the sound of a kid's crane being smashed

like seriously

go away


----------



## Jacob (Dec 22, 2015)

Ah, finally home. Added my songs to the queue but I didn't use my playlist so the songs I play are a surprise to me as well, haha.


----------



## Javocado (Dec 22, 2015)

Mariah said:


> So it's like Plug.dj?



The plug is dead.
https://twitter.com/plugdj/status/648624980352102400


----------



## Mariah (Dec 22, 2015)

Javocado said:


> The plug is dead.
> https://twitter.com/plugdj/status/648624980352102400



Yes, it has been for quite a while. I used it frequently with the people from another website I go on.


----------



## Cress (Dec 23, 2015)

It's telling me that the room doesn't exist?


----------



## Capella (Dec 23, 2015)

i have joined the room


----------



## N e s s (Dec 23, 2015)

I'll come join tomorrow, looks fun c:


----------



## Jacob (Dec 23, 2015)

Oh, sorry I was afk haha

I joined, and will queue songs for anyone who wants to join!


----------



## N e s s (Dec 24, 2015)

boop


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 24, 2015)

Cool idea! But I listen to VGM most of the time.


----------



## Jacob (Dec 24, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Cool idea! But I listen to VGM most of the time.



Idk what VGM is but if its a genre, you should totally play it sometime! It'd be nice to hear new genres haha.
That being said, I won't be online all day today, except maybe super late tonight, so I appologize if the room is inactive.


----------



## N e s s (Dec 24, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Idk what VGM is but if its a genre, you should totally play it sometime! It'd be nice to hear new genres haha.
> That being said, I won't be online all day today, except maybe super late tonight, so I appologize if the room is inactive.



Jacob i think VGM stands for "Video game music".


----------



## Jacob (Dec 24, 2015)

N e s s said:


> Jacob i think VGM stands for "Video game music".


Oh haha, sorry, I've never heard that acronym before
yea I love videogame music! this is a videogamr website afterall
definitely share some time


----------



## Javocado (Dec 24, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Cool idea! But I listen to VGM most of the time.



It's all good boy-o.
I'd burn thru a whole VGM Playlist back on Plug.
But anyway, I'll probably pop in late at night as well.


----------



## N e s s (Dec 24, 2015)

I'm in the room playing undertale music right now btw


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 24, 2015)

I'll keep the room alive as long as I can


----------



## Yuni (Dec 24, 2015)

I just joined :3
Going under anemone692 because yuni was taken.


----------



## Jacob (Dec 24, 2015)

I just joined as well! Everyone welcome.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 25, 2015)

Just a heads up for anyone who uses scripts, they have an extension for this called Dubx. Looks like this when added:


----------



## piichinu (Dec 25, 2015)

Ur so hip Jacob


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 26, 2015)

Keepin' it live, come on in.


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 26, 2015)

Playing some songs right now, come in if you're interested.


----------



## Goth (Dec 28, 2015)

Is this any fun or good music?


----------



## Javocado (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm about to pop in for a bit. Feel free to come along!


----------



## Jacob (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm in right now, so come on down if you are bored.


----------



## Javocado (Dec 30, 2015)

I'll be poppin in here soon.

Come thru:
https://www.dubtrack.fm/join/tbt


----------



## Jacob (Dec 30, 2015)

Javocado said:


> I'll be poppin in here soon.
> 
> Come thru:
> https://www.dubtrack.fm/join/tbt



same I'll be there rn


----------



## Javocado (Dec 30, 2015)

Aaaaaaaaaaaand we're live!


----------



## Javocado (Jan 5, 2016)

I might hop on in soon if anyone else is feelin it.


----------



## Javocado (Jan 6, 2016)

Gonna pop in here after I shower.
Feel free to come through.


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 6, 2016)

what ever happened to tbt dance party


----------



## Javocado (Jan 6, 2016)

Blu Rose said:


> what ever happened to tbt dance party



The website which hosted the original Dance Party is no longer with us. But the party is still going on Dubtrack.

And I said I'd hop in after the shower but I'm not really feelin it now lol tonight I'll pop in for sure, though.


----------



## Beardo (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm in there right now jammin' on my own


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm here too  

Come in and play some cool songs while I work on hw :^(


----------



## Javocado (Jan 10, 2016)

I'm in here. Feel free to pop in as well.

https://www.dubtrack.fm/join/tbt


----------



## N e s s (Jan 10, 2016)

I'm here too! Come listen to some music!


----------



## Ashtot (Jan 10, 2016)

I'm in here right now by myself. Also RIP TBT Dance Party.


----------



## Ashtot (Jan 10, 2016)

I'm on right now just in case anyone wants to join.


----------



## Jacob (Jan 10, 2016)

im in


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 10, 2016)

I joined!


----------



## Jacob (Jan 11, 2016)

We're live


----------



## N e s s (Jan 11, 2016)

I'm in listening to some calming music, if you want to join me and talk for a little bit and relax, feel free to


----------



## Jacob (Jan 11, 2016)

N e s s said:


> I'm in listening to some calming music, if you want to join me and talk for a little bit and relax, feel free to



yeuh boi im down
joining now


----------



## Javocado (Jan 12, 2016)

come thru
https://www.dubtrack.fm/join/tbt


----------



## Yuni (Jan 14, 2016)

Playing some J-pop / Indies if anyone wants to join in.


----------



## Jacob (Jan 22, 2016)

I'm in rn so if ur down u should join me


----------



## Jacob (Jan 23, 2016)

bump, also opening this up for SmashBoards people too, to make it a little more active.


----------



## N e s s (Jan 26, 2016)

*MAY DUBTRACK BE REVIVED*

- - - Post Merge - - -

also i'm in if you wanna talk and stuff


----------



## Jacob (Jan 26, 2016)

yo omw


----------



## Javocado (Feb 5, 2016)

come thru
https://www.dubtrack.fm/join/tbt


----------



## Javocado (Feb 6, 2016)

come on in
https://www.dubtrack.fm/join/tbt


----------



## Jacob (Feb 6, 2016)

happy 7kth post join me in celebration 
https://www.dubtrack.fm/join/tbt


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 6, 2016)

just joined


----------



## Javocado (Feb 11, 2016)

Come thru..
https://www.dubtrack.fm/join/tbt


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 13, 2016)

bump this! if anyone else wants to listen to music and chill! I doing a lot of ACNL stuff and will be around a lil bit


----------



## Javocado (Feb 18, 2016)

Live!
https://www.dubtrack.fm/join/tbt


----------



## oath2order (Feb 18, 2016)

i have sinned


----------



## Javocado (Feb 18, 2016)

oath2order said:


> i have sinned



tfw you stayed for a whole beyonce song


----------



## oath2order (Feb 18, 2016)

I got to do John Cena so I suffered through it.


----------



## Javocado (Feb 19, 2016)

Had a great night in the dubtrack room. Thanks to everyone who came out tonight. Let's do this again real soon.


----------



## snail (Feb 19, 2016)

Hello, I found this forum through your fine dubtrack room. Please note that I have been personally wronged as the video titled Prom Night was skipped swiftly and without mercy. I expect the offender's account to be permanently deleted as recompense


----------



## SoftFairie (Feb 19, 2016)

snail said:


> Hello, I found this forum through your fine dubtrack room. Please note that I have been personally wronged as the video titled Prom Night was skipped swiftly and without mercy. I expect the offender's account to be permanently deleted as recompense



You don't deserve mercy


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 19, 2016)

snail said:


> Hello, I found this forum through your fine dubtrack room. Please note that I have been personally wronged as the video titled Prom Night was skipped swiftly and without mercy. I expect the offender's account to be permanently deleted as recompense



I went and watched the whole thing lol! welcome to the forums


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 19, 2016)

Dubtrack last night was funnnnn

I'm gonna try to come again tonight


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 19, 2016)

yo what time are we gonna hang out on dubtrack tonight?


----------



## Javocado (Feb 20, 2016)

I'll be here in here for a few.


----------



## Javocado (Feb 20, 2016)

Off the clock! Will be hopping in here after I freshen up. Feel free to join me!


----------



## Javocado (Feb 20, 2016)

Gonna be a little late, but still popping in.


----------



## Javocado (Feb 20, 2016)

Live in the cut:
https://www.dubtrack.fm/join/tbt


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 24, 2016)

Anyone up for some dubtrack tonight?


----------



## Oraki51 (Feb 24, 2016)

I've been going in there every now and then playing some tunes. ALL...BY...MYSELFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## N e s s (Feb 24, 2016)

I'm in if you guys want to chat


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 25, 2016)

Anyone up for some dubtrack tonight? I'll probably be popping in at around 8 pm CST to see if anyone is there.


----------



## N e s s (Feb 25, 2016)

sure i'm down for some dubtrack tonight


----------



## Javocado (Feb 25, 2016)

I'll be there!


----------



## jiny (Feb 25, 2016)

I can try to come later


----------



## wassop (Feb 25, 2016)

i'm going to hang around for a bit too


----------



## Javocado (Feb 25, 2016)

Come on in!
https://www.dubtrack.fm/join/tbt


----------



## N e s s (Feb 25, 2016)

I'm in!


----------



## jiny (Feb 25, 2016)

im here


----------



## ZetaFunction (Feb 25, 2016)

I'm in.


----------



## N e s s (Feb 26, 2016)

I'll be in around 8:00 PM Cst if anyone's up to it


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 28, 2016)

I'll try to come on at around 8 pm cst tonight if anyone wants to join


----------



## teto (Feb 28, 2016)

tfw havent been on dubtrack in over a week


----------



## Spongebob (Mar 8, 2016)

everyone on tbt needs to go on dubtrack at least once in their life so they can listen to my trash meme songs


----------



## teto (Mar 9, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> everyone on tbt needs to go on dubtrack at least once in their life so they can listen to my trash meme songs



does dubtrack work on phone? really wanna come on sometime other than the weekends, plus the internet doesnt seem to work with my laptop very well for reasons unknown


----------



## Spongebob (Mar 9, 2016)

Delishush said:


> does dubtrack work on phone? really wanna come on sometime other than the weekends, plus the internet doesnt seem to work with my laptop very well for reasons unknown



I'm pretty sure it does work on phone, I know at least one other person who uses their phone for dub track. But I'm not sure if it's harder to use then a computer tho


----------



## teto (Mar 9, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> I'm pretty sure it does work on phone, I know at least one other person who uses their phone for dub track. But I'm not sure if it's harder to use then a computer tho



probably will be cause everythings harder on phone
rip


----------



## Jacob (Mar 9, 2016)

ill join now even if im alone
plus ill be in all day friday except from like 7pm-midnight so you guys should join and become friends w me and other tbt members


----------



## wassop (Mar 9, 2016)

bumppp 

it's active right now


----------



## teto (Mar 9, 2016)

do you like stopping other people from being loners?

great because me and jacob are awkward loners right now so join


----------



## teto (Mar 11, 2016)

gonna go on n be lonely feel free to come on


----------



## Spongebob (Mar 13, 2016)

anyone up for dub track later tonight


----------



## Javocado (Mar 17, 2016)

I'll be hopping in shortly if anyone wants to join:
https://www.dubtrack.fm/join/tbt


----------



## Javocado (Mar 26, 2016)

I'm thinking about popping in here after I freshen up.


----------



## N e s s (Apr 11, 2016)

May dubtrack be revived from the dead. I'm currently in listening to some jams incase you'd like to pop by c:


----------



## Javocado (May 12, 2016)

Been awhile, eh?
https://www.dubtrack.fm/join/tbt


----------



## N e s s (May 12, 2016)

YAAASSSSS


----------



## Kevinnn (May 12, 2016)

fam what
this looks sick af


----------



## Jacob (May 12, 2016)

Kevinnn said:


> fam what
> this looks sick af



Yea its a little dead right now because some technical errors aren't playing the songs as smoothly as it should
 I'll look into it more tomorrow and see if I can get it working again soon


----------



## Kevinnn (May 12, 2016)

Jacob said:


> Yea its a little dead right now because some technical errors aren't playing the songs as smoothly as it should
> I'll look into it more tomorrow and see if I can get it working again soon



yeoo sick. Looking forward to it


----------



## N e s s (May 13, 2016)

i can fix it in a jiffy

- - - Post Merge - - -

i fixed it again i'm playing fallout boy rn


----------



## N e s s (Sep 10, 2016)

revive pls


----------



## Psydye (Sep 11, 2016)

I might join, not sure.


----------



## namiieco (Sep 11, 2016)

boop ~
totally joining


----------



## namiieco (Sep 30, 2016)

revive


----------



## Jacob (Jan 30, 2019)

Just wanna bump this to see if anyone would be interested in joining a room sometime soon and we can listen to music together?

Edit: I'm in it now testing and editing around, if you wanted to listen or queue up some music =)


----------



## Jacob (Feb 2, 2019)

Everything should be updated, I have queue'd up about 20 songs if anyone wants to come in and listen. I might be AFK while I get ready for the day but I'll still have your music in the background!


Also, if anyone has an image they would recommend as the channel background, please send it to me!
Right now it's a closeup of a Wild World game manual sky...


Bump


----------

